# My boyfriend's best friend is in love with me?



## mariatsi (Mar 12, 2014)

My boyfriend's best friend is in love with me?

I have a long distance relationship for 5 years with an amazing handsome and educated kind italian boy with a really good job. Now we live together.  His best friend is also a very handsome educated italian boy etc  . We liked each other from the First moment and we had fun! But I thought it was because we became friends but he say he is in love with me even if now he has a long distance relationship with an english girl! He thinks i am the perfect girl for him! He booked tickets to come to my country coz he wanted to surprise me and win me probably  when my bf wasnt here but at the last minuite he cancel! I learned about this only now!

Im so confused!!! What should I do?? What should i say to my bf???

I really need your help!


----------



## Amanda M (Mar 17, 2014)

In a word?  Nothing?  To the other guy - stay away!  He is stringing you along, I think.


----------



## flowercita (Mar 17, 2014)

I would Stay away from your boyfriend's friend. .... they both maybe seeding u up to see how u will react and How honest you are. Also. You mentioned something as "we had fun" is that meaning that u already slept/flirt/hook up with this person????...


----------



## mariatsi (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you so much both for taking the time to answer!

Oops sorry I see now that I didnt explain good! I didn't do anything with this person! He just like me as a girlfriend of his best friend and I like him as the best friend of my bf!

We had fun all three of us when we went out all together and when he came to visit me and my bf in my country! I never did anything with him and it didnt even Cross my mind!  I thought he also liked me as a  friend!

No they are not testing me! My bf is much better than that! But anyway I did what you suggested I stayed away from him! As for my bf I toldl him but he already knew!

And he is very angry with him!


----------



## cocogiuli (Mar 24, 2014)

Unfortunately, there are people who don't know what is the true friendship.Your boyfriend's best friend is a tipically person who want_ to keep a foot in both camps._

Perhaps, your boyfriend knew his ways of doing. 

I would have acted like you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Felicia Marie (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey my advice is I'd stay only friends with him and don't do anything to make him think you're leading him on because you don't want to mess up your relationship right now with your boyfriend


----------



## Lois F. Loy (Aug 5, 2014)

I honestly think you should be honest. Be upfront. If he is making overtures of that nature to you, you say "No, I am with X and you know this. No, I am not interested in anything more than friendship and if you do not like that, I will do away with the friendship too." Then it is on him. 

Don't have him think he may have a chance and that you not saying a no or a yes may mean that it is a maybe. If he is stupid enough not to take a no, then do away with his friendship entirely


----------



## Amurphy (Oct 28, 2015)

You should tell your bf about that. Since his friend can betray him, he is not a real friend and you can't trust someone like that... Stay far away from him and cut the link.


----------

